# Sunday's Blazer BBQ <-----lot of pics



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Karla and I went to the Blazer BBQ Sunday with a few friends, Gail, Karen, and Emma their daughter. 

We all really had a great time. 

When we went in you could get in a line and meet some players as you went in or you could go directly in and meet them later. We chose to meet the players as we went in.

First in line was Raef. Shook hands with him and said hi and moved on.

Next was Serigo and LaMarcus. I shook both of their hands. Told Serigo I had watch some videos of him. He just nodded his head when I was talking to him. I ask both of them if they'd take a pic with me and they agreed.










I felt bad I didn't ask Raef for a pic but looking at that pic later I notice he was in it if not facing the camera. 

I then seen Dickau and said hi and told him it was nice to have a homegrown player.

Next we met Nate and I ask him for a pic. The sun was glaring in my face so I'm kind of grimacing in the pic. He was nice and got right down next to me for the pic.










My wheelchair had problems on the grass so a couple guys help me over to the tent and I stayed there instead of cruising around checking out stuff so most of my pics are where they parked me.

This next pic is of my wife coming back from getting us a couple diet cokes. She's in the tie dye.










Emma got her face painted like a pirate. We were playing bingo when my wife took this.










Here's the Blazers stunt team. Gail has her back to use watching them and you can just see Karen's face and my wife's nose. 










Mike Rice, a couple Blazers and a few fans play a game where you have to pop balloons between your body and your teammates body. Jarret got a good laugh calling it brokeback ballooning.




























Raef was the winner.










After that there was a game of Simon says but instead it was Nate says.



















It kind of turn into a dancing contest and Rice and his partner won it.

Next Nate had all the players and his assistant coaches that were at the game come up.



















When Joel was intro they said how they really work to make sure the next guy was here this year and he got the biggest hand/cheering of anyone.

Next was the pie eating contest.










Earlier I had seen Roy and Jack on the stage and ask my ticket rep if I could get a pic taken with them. While I was watching the pie eating contest Brandon just sat down next to me and started a conversation. Other players came over and shook my hand but he just sat down and started talking. I told him he looked great in the summer league games and he said 'oh you seen them?' and I said ya, I tivo them! I also told him I thought it was great so many players came in so early to play and he said he thought they'd do well this year or something like that. Then he took a pic with me as well. Later my wife ask who was that? He's so nice!



















The pie eating contest was still going on and Martell had his face push into a pie by Outlaw.










Soon afterwards Martell came over and had his pic taken with me. He was really nice too. Everyone was really nice but Brandon and him was exceptional. I have to put Nate in there too.










Antonio was standing around so I called him over and ask for a pic.










Soon after that Martell came right by me crouched down looking for you know who. Then a little after that Outlaw came over his face covered in pie. Someone got a towel and he wiped it off and then he was walking towards the stage and I yelled "Outlaw!" and he turn and I made a motion for a picture and he put up his finger for just a sec and then participated in a magic show but once it was done he came right over and let my wife, Karla, take a pic of us. By this time our camera was messing up, I think it was getting low on power. It didn't take the pic and closed up once and when she snap this pic neither of was ready, Outlaw even said something like 'hey'. Karla thought she took another one but this was the only one I got with him. 










I also talk to Steve Patterson. He seem nice, a bit reserved, but very nice. I mention I had emailed him once about the media and he kind of grimace/smiled and said they can be a challenge.

One thing I wanted to mention is that when Nate was on stage he said something about last year he played a lot of players to give them some playing time to develop or something like that, but that this year it wasn't going to be like that. He was only going to play the players that deserve to be on the floor. Now I may not be getting this exactly right, if anyone else was there maybe you can chime in and give your version, but that is what I remember.

All the food, burgers, hot dogs, potato salad and so forth and drinks were completely free. As I said we all had a blast!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Very cool, mgb. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the pictures. That was awesome. It is really nice to see the players take the time to take pictures with you. I think Brandon and Martell are going to be the next Clyde and Terry. They both have outstanding character and outgoing personalities. Thanks alot MGB. I still miss your old Avatar with the wild eye brows, although you can never go wrong with Pink Floyd.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Seems like everyone there had a great time, I probably speak on behalf of the whole board when i say i wish i coulda been there.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, mgb!!!



mgb said:


> Jarret got a good laugh calling it brokeback ballooning.


:rofl:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Great pictures, MGB! Glad to hear that Roy and Webster are as nice as everyone says.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Great pictures and love your t-shirt. I was just telling my wife that I wish we'd gone. It sounds like you had one really memorable experience. If they do it next year, I'll have to go - and bring my nephews.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

mgb thank you for sharing your pictures and it would have been cool being there lol


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

furball said:


> Thanks a lot for the pictures. That was awesome. It is really nice to see the players take the time to take pictures with you. I think Brandon and Martell are going to be the next Clyde and Terry. They both have outstanding character and outgoing personalities. Thanks alot MGB. I still miss your old Avatar with the wild eye brows, although you can never go wrong with Pink Floyd.


You mean this one:










That's me with a little less gray hair messing around with a web cam.

I forgot to mention in this thread we gave Emma a Blazers t-shirt we got free at a Blazers game and a lot of the players sign it for her.

I took two Zach jerseys to have Zach sign them but he wasn't there. I wasn't too surprise considering recent events.

There is a page on the Blazer site with pics of the BBQ.

I'm in a couple of the pics and Emma is in three.


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah dude. i was there. I had a great time, all the players were really nice. I went with a friend of mine. Im in a couple of pictures on Blazer.com. When i shook Lamarcus's hand it was huge, same with Joel. You looked like you had a good time too. I got a blazer shirt signed by everybody, it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh I wish I could have gone to that. It really looks like a blast. It is nice to see the blazers org out in the community again, and the majority of Blazers are people you would actually want in the community. It sounds like Brandon Roy is a really down to earth, chill guy.....which is really cool. 
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Neat pictures. Free food is a good thing to be a part of.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

M3M said:


> Yeah dude. i was there. I had a great time, all the players were really nice. *I went with a friend of mine.* Im in a couple of pictures on Blazer.com. When i shook Lamarcus's hand it was huge, same with Joel. You looked like you had a good time too. I got a blazer shirt signed by everybody, it was pretty awesome.


*cough* Moi *cough*


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for sharing those awesome photos. Looked like it was a great time.

Check your rep.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer basketball....it's FANtastic!!

Thanks for sharing those, mgb. Muchos apreciados!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

looks fun. glad you had a great time, and I wish I could've been there. 

whenever I see an event like this, though, I can't help but think that this is the part in the movie where the newly married couple leaves the church with their hearts full of dreams on the way to the honeymoon resort where a madman with a chainsaw will try to eat their faces. 

at some point Webster or Aldridge or Roy or one of the other guys will do something wrong. break a law, argue with a waitress, be at a bar when a fight breaks out--something. human beings do those kind of things. then many of the folks on this board who were once so enamored of the wholesome youngsters will be calling for their heads, we'll have to "take our lumps" by dumping them, and we're pretty much back to a 22 win season again. rinse. repeat. 

don't get me wrong. it's nice that the players come to events like this and treat the fans well. but try to enjoy it for what it is--just a chance to rub elbows with NBA players. they're paid to put a basketball through a hoop, not be a role model for you kids.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you!
That might be one of the greatest things i have ever seen MGB!!

It is so great to hear about Roy coming over and starting a conversation, that really shows some maturity. I hope is is as great a basketball player as a person he seems to be.

This might be a stupid question, but was the BBQ open to the public? I live in New Hampshire but would probably fly out for something like that, if given the opportunity.

How did the chemistry seem between the rookies and the vets? Hopefully they are ready to play some above .500 basketball!

Thanks again


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Very cool, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nope just season ticket and former ticket holders


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Great pics and looks and sounds like a great time! Wish I could have went!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

dang, wish i would of known that was going down, i would of been there


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

drexlersdad said:


> Thank you!
> That might be one of the greatest things i have ever seen MGB!!
> 
> It is so great to hear about Roy coming over and starting a conversation, that really shows some maturity. I hope is is as great a basketball player as a person he seems to be.
> ...


As Utherhimo said this was only for season ticket owners. I only have a half season ticket package but they consider half season ticket holders as season ticket holders. Full season ticket holders do get two other things, I think a shirt and something else, but everthing else half season tickets are the same. This BBQ was practically worth the price of the tickets alone! 

Most people had to park at PIR and take a shuttle over but because I'm in a wheelchair I was able to park right where the BBQ was located. Mike Rice was directing traffic and he led me to a spot that was right in front of where you went in.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Like everyone has said, thanks for sharing those photos.
That event looks awesome, and it's nice to see many of the good guys of the team there, and seemingly having fun.
And it was nice to hear the story about Brandon coming up to you and just making conversation. If the Blazers don't get it that this guy is one of 'the guys' to build a franchise around, they'll never get it.
Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> *cough* Moi *cough*


Hey, I'm curious. Are you actually a moderator on this board, and are you actually 16 years old?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Looks like you had a great time......thanks for sharing the photos. :clap:


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I guess I should have gone to the BBQ after all. Maybe I wouldn't have gotten so drunk as I did at the Seahawks game as we destroyed the Giants and I was passed out the whole second half. It's so nice to have a charter bus.
I hope you cussed out the players and coaches for grabbing your shoulders like you do me. No favortisim allowed!!!
I am very happy I talked you into going and glad you had a great time. Nice to see that Brandon Roy was such a class act coming over and sitting down and spending more than a minute or two with you. To bad he is a Husky. 
I still wish D-Miles would have been there so you could have hit him with a water balloon for me.


----------

